#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Εκπαιδευτικές προδιαγραφές στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος στήριξης Επιστημόνων - Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών, Πληττόμενων από τον COVID-19

## Xάρης

*4.1 Εκπαιδευτική Προσέγγιση* 

Τα μαθήματα θα πρέπει να υιοθετούν τις βασικές αρχές που διέπουν την εκπαίδευση ενηλίκων. Ως εκ τούτου, τα μαθήματα θα πρέπει να είναι *δομημένα σε θεματικές ενότητες / γνωστικά αντικείμενα*, 

*Κείμενο εισαγωγής* *Στόχοι του μαθήματος* και προσδοκώμενα μαθησιακά αποτελέσματα: Γνώσεις ή/και Δεξιότητες που αναμένεται να αποκτηθούν με την επιτυχή παρακολούθηση  κάθε θεματικής ενότητας του μαθήματος*Περίληψη* του περιεχομένου *κάθε θεματικής ενότητας**Βιβλιογραφία* (συμβατική και διαδικτυακή) *που χρησιμοποιήθηκε* στη διδασκαλία των θεματικών ενοτήτων*Βιβλιογραφία* (συμβατική και διαδικτυακή) και οδηγίες *για περαιτέρω μελέτη*Αναφορά στα *Πνευματικά Δικαιώματα του συντάκτη* του εκπαιδευτικού υλικού*Εκτεταμένο πολυμεσικό υλικό* (εικόνες, φωτογραφίες, σχεδιαγράμματα, γραφήματα, αρχεία ήχου και video) που καθιστούν την παρουσίαση του μαθήματος περισσότερο ολοκληρωμένηΛέξεις-Κλειδιά (*Γλωσσάριο* σημαντικών όρων)*Ερωτήσεις αυτοαξιολόγησης* που παρέχουν ανατροφοδότηση στον εκπαιδευόμενο, αλλά και στον πάροχο της εκπαίδευσης, σχετικά με τον βαθμό κατανόησης και αφομοίωσης του περιεχομένου του μαθήματος. Οι ερωτήσεις θα πρέπει να είναι διαφόρων τύπων, να κάνουν χρήση πολυμεσικών στοιχείων (όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό) και να τίθενται τόσο εμβόλιμα κατά τη διάρκεια του μαθήματος όσο και στο τέλος κάθε θεματικής ενότητας.

*4.2 Λειτουργικά Στοιχειά Μαθημάτων E-Learning* 

Τα μαθήματα θα πρέπει να ενσωματώνουν *στοιχεία διαδραστικότητας* διαφόρων τύπων έτσι ώστε να *απαιτούν την ενεργό συμμετοχή του εκπαιδευόμενου*, και να υιοθετούν κατά το δυνατό τη φιλοσοφία “pull” όπου ο εκπαιδευόμενος "αντλεί" και ανακαλύπτει περιεχόμενο από το μάθημα, αντί να γίνεται μόνο χρήση της μεθοδολογίας “push” όπου το περιεχόμενο απλά παρουσιάζεται σειριακά, και ο εκπαιδευόμενος γίνεται "παθητικός" δέκτης της πληροφορίας. 

*Ως συμμετοχή και παρακολούθηση εκπαίδευσης μέσω e-learning δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η λήψη (download) ή η απλή ανάγνωση αναρτημένων ψηφιοποιημένων εγγράφων* (Word, PowerPoint, PDF, κ.α.) διότι με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν είναι δυνατή η αποτίμηση της εμπλοκής του εκπαιδευόμενου στη μαθησιακή διαδικασία και η έκταση της συμμετοχής του στην κατάρτιση. Τέτοια έγγραφα ή αρχεία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται επικουρικά στο μάθημα π.χ. ως υλικό για περαιτέρω εμβάθυνση. 

Τα μαθήματα θα πρέπει να ενσωματώνουν *φυσική αφήγηση* (και όχι μηχανική, τύπου text to speech), καθώς και *εγγεγραμμένα video* με τη μορφή recorded webinar σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία τους. Σε αυτά τα σημεία μπορεί να παρουσιάζονται video όπου ο καθηγητής θα διδάσκει και θα εξηγεί επιλεγμένες έννοιες ή αντικείμενα.


*4.3 Έκταση Μαθημάτων* 

Η έκταση των ηλεκτρονικών μαθημάτων θα πρέπει να είναι τέτοια που να συμβαδίζει με τις προβλεπόμενες ώρες ασύγχρονης τηλεκατάρτισης και να καλύπτει το σύνολο του προβλεπόμενης ύλης. 

*Για κάθε ώρα ασύγχρονης τηλεκατάρτισης αντιστοιχούν κατ’ ελάχιστον δεκαπέντε (15) μοναδικές «οθόνες»*. Ως «οθόνη» θεωρείται η οπτική παρουσίαση υλικού (κειμένου, εικόνων, άλλου πολυμεσικού υλικού). Η έκταση του υλικού ανά εκπαιδευτική οθόνη θα πρέπει να είναι επαρκής (π.χ. μία εκπαιδευτική οθόνη, η οποία περιέχει μία πρόταση κειμένου ή μόνο μία εικόνα δεν θεωρείται επαρκής σε καμία περίπτωση). 

Πέραν των απαιτούμενων «οθονών» *θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται* στο εκπαιδευτικό υλικό 

*αρχεία videos* (όπως στην περίπτωση των webinars, videos από το διαδίκτυο, κ.ο.κ.) *ή 
**στοιχεία με εκτεταμένη διαδραστικότητα* (π.χ. role playing games) καθώς και*tests αυτοαξιολόγησης*.
Επισημαίνεται ότι η χρήση και ενσωμάτωση αρχείων video στα ηλεκτρονικά μαθήματα θα γίνεται για λόγους υποστήριξης της μαθησιακής διαδικασίας και παρουσίασης συγκεκριμένων εννοιών και θεμάτων. 
Συνεπώς, *η χρήση αρχείων video δεν υποκαθιστά το απαιτούμενο εκπαιδευτικό περιεχόμενο*. Ακόμη, τα όποια αρχεία video ενσωματώνονται θα πρέπει να είναι *στην Ελληνική γλώσσα* *ή* τουλάχιστον να φέρουν *ελληνικούς υπότιτλους*. 
Τέλος, η χρήση των *recorded webinars* που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, δεν αφορά σε καμία περίπτωση την απλή βιντεοσκόπηση / καταγραφή της διδασκαλίας – εισήγησης σε μια τάξη. Τα videos αυτά, πέρα από την εικόνα και τον ήχο του εκάστοτε εκπαιδευτή, πρέπει να *εμπεριέχουν και στοιχεία του διδασκόμενου αντικειμένου*, τα οποία θα προβάλλονται σε μορφή κειμένου ή/και εικόνας κατά τη διάρκεια αναπαραγωγής του video.

----------

